# Jig Hooks



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I have been pouring some jigs for tying ,mainly 1/80th to 1/8 oz for panfish. I have used Mustads and VMC but feel there has to be a sharper hook out of the package than these. The Matzuo sickle hooks look comparable in price to the others and they claim to be sharp. I know, you get what you pay for but there has to be a happy medium between quality and price. I am using #10 through #1 hooks now. I am willing to try other brands. What do you jig guys use on your lighter jigs?


----------



## fishhunter775 (Sep 11, 2006)

davycrockett the Matzuo is a very sharp hook and work well in do it molds.The only draw back I have found is if you get hung they dont bend very well but rather break on the smaller sizes.The only other draw back is they are hard as heck to find on a regular bases.Best of luck.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I make several hundred pan fisf jigs each year (give about 1/2 of them away ...) For the smaller jigs (80th - 1/16th) Ive found that the light wire (gold or the newer red / green) hooks work much better than the sharper Matzuo sickle or VMCs. Pan fish, especially Crappie, have such soft mouths that the trade off, sharp v light wire, pays off when stuck in the brush. 

I use 4 or 6 lb fireline, and can usually pull the hook off a limb, straiten it out with pliers, bush it up with a hook file, and carry on without having to retie.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

All i use is Mustad, size 10 and up. Have heard some bad reviews about the new sickle hooks from Matzo, but have never tried them myself.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

All we use is the Mustad hooks for all of the jigs we make. They seem like they really do a good job and we have never had any complaints. That is our suggestion.


----------

